# Ideas to start a riding group for the "younger" people



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

you will be that age one of these days, lol. But I hope you'llfind a younger group to ride with


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm......Being "an old lady" I almost don't want to help you, however I am "wise" enough to know that someday that remark will come back and bite you in the _____! :shock::lol:

Do up some flyers, specify looking for 20 somethings to ride with ect...
post at country stores , tack shops, feed stores, ect... in the area you're in and surrounding areas.

You could also post an ad in a local paper. Also there may already be a group, check at the tack shop, they're a wealth of info.

Just to let you know, this old lady rides with all ages all the way down to young teens and judging by the laughter and smiles, I'd say we're all having fun. 

Good luck.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm one of those 50 somethings too but I'll throw in my 2¢ :wink:
If there is a college in your area you could either post some flyers or place an ad in the college paper. Same at the high school level if you are interested in that age group. A fellow old lady friend of mine teaches an equine class at the local community college and always has 10-12 students every term so I know they are out there. I think its a great idea if you can get a group together, you'll enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

CALM DOWN LADIES! lol, ok thats not how I ment it... I get along just fine with the girls at my barn. I love riding with them but they can never get out to the barn to ride. And this group the uh backhills somethin somethin only let "old ladies" in they dont let "younger" people in and then they are so crazy about their group they have trouble keeping people in. 
I have no problems riding with different age groups, but i am kinda in that spot where tweens and some teens can get on my nerves but then I just dont have a lot to talk about with the "older" girls because their all like "MY husband" or "I need surgery AGAIN" " Im having another grand baby!" I just dont fit in... 

lol I will print flyers, Ive only got like three stores and the schools to place them. Theres no tack shop


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

OK, you are forgiven, I can imagine that there may not be a lot in common w. the 'older' ladies. But on the other hand, we know what we are talking about, lol. Good Luck finding a group to ride with. I have no one to ride w. so I know how you feel.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, thank you! Doesnt it suck when your just riding by your self, I mean sometimes riding alone is awsome cause well when im with Gypsy I love to go on top of the galloping hill because its got such a great veiw. And its like once we get up there and turn around we both just get that "aaahhhhhhh" a sigh of peace. 

Well shes more likely thinking "dang now we got to go back down!"


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think that you should maybe say that you want to start a riding group for people from whatever age to whatever age in the newspaper.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe try making a group on Meetup.com? Or make a group on Facebook and send it out to your horsey friends, then organize a ride?

As an organizer for a young professionals group, I am constantly astounded by the number of people you can find on Facebook to do any given thing.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Huh, ive never heard of meetup.com but I do have a myspace page, I will try there.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm Im not much help here I just wanted to say i wish i had a group to go trail riding with too! Except we have no trails at my barn lol, my trail ride is going a few times around the outdoor arena or up and down the barn aisles ****! :lol:. I actually love riding with the older ladies (im 19) but they have such great stories about how the barn (its 80 some years old!!) was before i was around and it is all just so interesting...i love history any kind! and i know what you mean about the tweens or younger kids....i cant stand them! Posting stuff up at tack shops and local places like a starbucks or something where a lot of "young" people hang out could get some attention. Too bad you werent closer!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to ride w/ a group of 50+ old farts. Some of them had a hard time controlling their mounts and some needed help mounting and dismounting, but man were they a riot! They used to tell these stories... From days gone by and they were so fun to listen to and they would get to laughing and carrying on. I learned so much from those OLD FARTS. From life in general AND horse care and riding. They may have LOOKED like they didn't know how to ride, but they knew... they had all kinds of knowledge!

that beings said. It's not hard to start a group. You want to run an ad in the newspaper, posts some flyers.... etc. YOu need to get a non-profit ID and set up a post office box and what not but it's not hard to do... I think you can get online and find rules... you can even set an age limit, minimum and maximum.....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if Craigslist has a section for something like that. Worth a look anyway. 
I honestly took no offense at the no old broads allowed. I don't blame you for wanting to be with horsey people your own age.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I think CL would have a section for it, at least in the farm/garden section or pets anyway.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you have a "Penny Saver" or free type ad paper - even Craig's List - you can put an ad in there looking to start an "Under 30 (or whatever) Riding Club".


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I think we do have a local paper... Ill have to check about how much it will cost to run a flyer type ad. Shouldnt be to much


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

All joking aside, hope you find the group that's right for you. Makes that precious time in the saddle even more special! Good luck and have fun! 

BTW, when you're ready, us ole gals will be more than happy to ride with you. Just remember we take a few more "p" breaks than most! :lol:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, ive got the flyer started. I will post it when done and see what you guys think. If you would want to join my group of what.... 

walkamile- my last trail ride I had to take a "p" break it wasnt fun, but so glad I did because I dont think I would have made it home, happy.


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

I am 20yrs old and i live in washington! i would love to ride with you but i dont have a horse atm. if you had a horse for me to ride i would be totally game! where in washington are you ?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

younger people tend to be broke people. 
DO you have a truck ?
Do you have a trailer ?
Personally I wouldnt consider getting a horse until I had those two. But seems lots of younger and especially female people get the horse. Then have no way to transport it. Makes riding "with someone kinda hard"

Join AERC, American Endurance riders conference. Find those old ladies doing 50 to 100 mile endurance rides and tag along with them on some training rides if you can keep up. Also people of all ages. Might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh lord, here I go again...As one of the old farts please exercise caution when riding off into the deep woods with strangers. *warning given in good conscience*

Ok that aside, the ads sound like a great place to start. Check with your local DNR and see if they sponsor any rides. I know our area here in Ga did years ago...need to check into it and see for myself if they do now LOL


----------

